# This is what one month looks like in my shop.



## Schroedc (Nov 1, 2017)

I thought you might all like to see what the output of one month here in the shop is if I have to haul butt.

In addition to completing the stuff you see here, there were runs of stabilization, some casting (Poured tonight) a few emergency projects for customers and about 30 items not shown due to customer request. Plus some time out here and there for things like school events and a weekend in the Dells for a break before I snapped.

I'm tired. The shop is all packed up for a show this weekend and next. I'll be back in the shop for 3 days between shows to try and restock some stuff if the first show goes well.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 13


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 1, 2017)

Wow....that's it?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 1, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow....that's it?



A$$hole

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Nov 1, 2017)

Pretty amazing! I think it’s cool that you still have some fun doing it, too.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 1, 2017)

Congrats, and best of luck in the shows! Very impressive array of goodies to sell! Chuck


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 1, 2017)

Good luck with the shows, Colin.


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2017)

I guess I misread the title, I thought it was a month's worth, not a weekend!!!

Seriously though, that's an incredible output Colin. Best of luck on the shows man! Tony


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 2, 2017)

Busy, busy, busy!!


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 2, 2017)

Holy Shiites! Who's buying all those pens, and for how much?

I sell _maybe_ one pen for every 20 bowls I sell.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 2, 2017)

Yup, more machine than man!

Nice work, Colin.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## CWS (Nov 2, 2017)

Well done Matt! I admire your work ethic and the quality of your work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 2, 2017)

Slacker!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kweinert (Nov 2, 2017)

What are the items hanging (next to last picture)? Styluses? 

Very nice, by the way. Both in quantity and quality.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 2, 2017)

Very impressive!


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Nov 2, 2017)

Very nice collection Colin! Reminds me of when I used to do shows, Fall is always the busiest and not much time in between before you have another to head out to. Good feeling to have a lot sell at a show but Bad at same time cuse like you said, back in shop to make/load up for next weekend !!


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 2, 2017)

kweinert said:


> What are the items hanging (next to last picture)? Styluses?
> 
> Very nice, by the way. Both in quantity and quality.



Toothpick holders and keychain whistles


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 2, 2017)

You are a busy one for sure


----------



## Arn213 (Nov 3, 2017)

I tip my hat to you Sir Colin! That is an impressive output. You are going to need some help from the elves this holiday! You get any sleep at all?


----------



## Tony (Nov 3, 2017)

Arn213 said:


> I tip my hat to you Sir Colin! That is an impressive output. You are going to need some help from the elves this holiday! You get any sleep at all?



I don't think Colin has slept since about 2007. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Nov 3, 2017)

I surrender already!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 3, 2017)

That's just crazy my friend.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 3, 2017)

Here's the show setup. Next week I'm taking a double so twice as wide, will have bowls and other stuff too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (Nov 3, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Here's the show setup. Next week I'm taking a double so twice as wide, will have bowls and other stuff too.
> 
> View attachment 136559



Colin, how wide is that space? Great looking setup by the way, good luck! Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 3, 2017)

Tony said:


> Colin, how wide is that space? Great looking setup by the way, good luck! Tony



10 foot wide by 10 foot deep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 4, 2017)

Colin
Great output! I like the bottle openers - If you don't mind what do you charge for them?
John


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 4, 2017)

Johnturner said:


> Colin
> Great output! I like the bottle openers - If you don't mind what do you charge for them?
> John



I get 35-38.00 for those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 6, 2017)

Great set up and what a lot of work. I must say having been in your shop you've got production down. Very efficient. Hope the sale went well.


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 6, 2017)

Coln
One more question please. I can never get my items to shine like those bottle openers.
What finish do you use and how many coates?
John


----------



## Robert Baccus (Nov 14, 2017)

Now go to the beach for a month---WoW


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 14, 2017)

Johnturner said:


> Coln
> One more question please. I can never get my items to shine like those bottle openers.
> What finish do you use and how many coates?
> John



Sorry I missed this John, I use 3 coats of CA (I use one coat of the thin ca as a sealer/pore filler and then 2 good coats of the thin finishing CA, it's a bit thicker and flows out nice with a little longer open time) then I use some 0000 steel wool to knock off any dirt or high spots, buff it on my beall system.


----------

